# Call my dog obscene?! I'll knock your block off!



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I had an interesting experience today when I was at the dog park with Elliot. This woman walks up to me from the big dog pen, to talk to me about Elliot. She says:

"Is that your Chihuahia?"

I say yes.

"Isn't she a little big?"

I was a little puzzled because I thought she meant overweight, and Elliot doesn't have a scrap of fat on her. So, I told her that she isn't really that big.

"Well, how much does she weight? 8, 9 pounds?"

I told her she weighs 7.5 lbs.

"Well, she is just obscene! I can't believe that you would own such a large chihuahua, where did you get her?"

I was getting a little more than irritated at this point, because she had just called my best friend obscene. I told her that I had gotten her from a breeder, and that I didn't see what she was getting at by talking about the size of my dogs.

Apparently, this crazy woman used to or does breed Chihuahuas, and if the puppies look like they are going to be over 4 or 5 pounds she euthanizes them!!!! The woman is bat-bleep-crazy!!!!!! She is like some weird Nazi rank of breeder who is trying to raise a Chihuahua equivalent to the Aryan race!

When she demanded to know the name and phone number of the breeder that I got Elliot from, as well as how much I paid for her... I told her right where to go, and then scooped up my obscenely large Chihuahua and headed for the car.

I don't even pretend to know ANYTHING about breeding or showing of Chis, but is it true that the "bigger" Chihuahuas aren't as valuable as the smaller ones for showing? 

What do you guys think about that weird old lady who euthanizes big puppies?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

omg what a hag i wouldn't have been as calm as you are lol. I have 2 chi's that are "large" and i seriously would not have took it well I probably would have been charged with assault hahahaha omg I am speechless someone should euthanize her you should have said something like "someone should euthanize you for being an ugly old hag" lol wow


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

for the akc show ring, they can't be over 6 pounds or they're disqualified. they still make great "babies" at any size though. What a dum*** !!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

what a ridiculous woman!!! I would not have the strength you did!! I would have cussed her out, right then and there and told her to take her snooty crazy self home!! WHAT A LOON!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG!!! Euthanizes them because they are bigger??? You have to be joking??? That is insane! Someone posted some vids of the Chi's that won at Westminster, and they were far from "small." So I'm not sure what she was talking about! Geez some people come off with some ridiculous stuff! Ignore that rubbish!!! It's too bad it wouldn't be very kind to have stuck a sock in her mouth and stood her in a corner. :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the lady should be euthanized! Just kidding but the nerve of some people! Apparently she is a whack job :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Take this to show her! Not exactly "small!"


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW. Bat bleep crazy is RIGHT. I loved reading your story here though it made me laugh and it was perfectly laid out lol.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

The crazies must come out in the spring! That is the most awful thing I have heard! She is a Nazi Chihuahua breeder! I hope no body ever buys a dog from her again!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

OH I would have jumped the fence to the big dog pen and punched her in her face for not calling my dog obscene but for saying she euthanize puppies that are bigger than 5 lbs. What a looney bin!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I would have told her off! ALL of my chihuahuas are "large" my smallest one is 5lbs.I would have chewed her like a bone.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

What a crazy sack! I think I'd of had to pop her in her nosy nose...I'm getting less and less patient with the idiocy of the human race though


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Her comment about euthanizing.. she's a sick individual. It's frightening to think there are some breeders out there that don't care about animals in the least, but we know it happens. Very sad.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg what a hag i wouldn't have been as calm as you are lol. I have 2 chi's that are "large" and i seriously would not have took it well I probably would have been charged with assault hahahaha omg I am speechless someone should euthanize her you should have said something like "someone should euthanize you for being an ugly old hag" lol wow


Ha ha! I love it, I would have said the same thing probably.


Gosh.. what is with people?


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm glad to know you all think she is a crazy hag! She is!

I wasn't as calm as all that, but yeah guys. She was a complete nut.

Is it even legal to euthanize puppies for no good reason? I suppose it is as long as its done humanely, still a shame though. I couldn't image life without that 7lb four foot furry butt!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have no idea but I am guessing it is legal, as animals are just considered livestock in most instances.
I would have told her .. yes she is special, a very special highly trained attack Chihuahua! 

LOL


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

And this is why I got out of showing dogs...there was a collie breeder in Georgia in the early 90s who raised white factored collies. She would dump them in the local pound if they weren't the right color. I stopped showing collies not too long after that because I got so sick of the attitude of these breeders. She had been raising dogs for years and years. Scary! People like that and this other chihuahua breeder need to be shut down in my opinion.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

too bad you didn't get her info, I am sure AKC would love to here how she kills the pups and how she presents the breed the way she does. and could have had animal control at her place too would have been nice. she needed to be taken down and set in her place. good for you how you stood up for your furry family member and told her where to stick it, LOL..


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg! How can she kill puppies just because they are big! That's horrible!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you not have to have a medical reason to have your down put down??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! nutcases like this should be put down!!
I cant believe she kills puppies!!
I hope she gets what's coming to her, and has all the bad luck in the world!
Why do people think they have the right to be nasty to people about their pets aswell?
I think i would have decked her for that comment, i have no patience for idiots and cheeky, arrogant people.
This is why i prefer my furry kids to humans these days. 
Too many losers out there sadly. xxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I'd have probably slapped her face had she told me that! My lolly is big but such a wonderful little girl, so loving. How could she do that just because a Chi is on the bigger side. She needs reporting.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats insane. 

How can people get away with this kind of thing. Those poor puppies, if she does that kind of heartless thing to bigger puppies I dread to think how she would treat her other puppies x


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my God, The woman is crazy! She needs it done to her! She should be banned from breeding chi's! Oh my god, what the hell is wrong with people, If they are over 4 or 5lbs, I saw a nice little one at pets at home, Not a scrap of fat on him he weighed 7lbs, Oh my god that woman needs yes will leave it there, As i might have to start bleeping what I say


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is SO sad. I know over a certain weight they can't be *shown* but they still make AMAZING family pets. Unbelievable


----------



## Taco_Pup (Mar 17, 2010)

That's actually sick. It's made me upset to read that post. I can't believe she does that! There must be some form of law against killing perfectly healthy puppies? She should be getting charged..!
If I were you I would try and track her down and get the RSPCA on her...

x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another crazy old bitch,is it the sun and hot weather bringing them out ? or is it the homes letting them all have a wonder ? Who cares if your chi is big ,little,fat slim we love them all so Who cares what dotty old ladies think.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Michele you made me giggle.
Homes letting them have a wander hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> LOL Michele you made me giggle.
> Homes letting them have a wander hahahaha!!!!!!


It may be me soon,when daughter puts my name down,for a home:foxes15:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I would hope a vet wouldn't serious euthanize just because a Chi was "too big". This woman has some seriously compromized morals or a screw loose...I'm not sure which. She'd have a ball with my pack of Chi's of between 4.6-9lbs!  I really don't know what I'd say if someone approached me like that. I'd probably cry to be honest. I once had someone tell me Matilda was a "big one" but they weren't insulting about it. 

I think this warm weather is bringing out the loonies. I had someone just yesterday...two people actually, that were carrying RUNNING weed wackers & walked directly AT my pups bringing the dangerous part of the machines 4 feet from my dogs faces. I mean, we were walking on the open ROAD & they walk at my dogs with running dangerous machines. I know it was intentional. And I was ripped sh!t! Tried to have a few words with them but they didn't look at me, kept walking & couldn't hear me bitching over their weed wackers. And I'm generally a quiet person who hates confrontation....but that pissed me off!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hopefully she was just a wind up merchant - or else the poor lady has some serious issues to deal with. Just be glad she's not someone you are likely to meet again


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

Not to sound like an Internet Tough Guy, but I would have given that lady an earful of expletives that would make the saltiest sailor blush. Her understanding of the word 'obscene' would be entirely redefined.

I'm slow to anger, but mess with my dog, and it's gametime. That's my baby you're talking about.

Nugget is 12 pounds, which is certainly big for a chihuahua, but that doesn't make him any less of a "real" chihuahua. I'm getting sick of people telling me "Oh, he can't possibly be purebred". Especially from people who know nothing about the breed. I almost want to carry a copy of his papers everywhere I go.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Sensei said:


> I'm slow to anger, but mess with my dog, and it's gametime. That's my baby you're talking about.
> 
> Nugget is 12 pounds, which is certainly big for a chihuahua, but that doesn't make him any less of a "real" chihuahua. I'm getting sick of people telling me "Oh, he can't possibly be purebred". Especially from people who know nothing about the breed. I almost want to carry a copy of his papers everywhere I go.



Oh, I agree!! I'm a naturally confrontational person, but I have gotten in to spots of trouble in my teendom, (I'm 22 now, so I guess it wasn't that long ago!) and have to try very hard not to be too explosive.

I get that too! Elliot's dad was Blue and her mom was a deep chocolatey color so she has turned out to be a beautiful color that I haven't seen on a lot of dogs. She also has the markings of a min pin, with the light tan patches above her eyes and on her chest and legs. When she was a pup and her ears didn't quite stand up right everyone asked if she was a wiemer pup. Haha! 

I get really irritated when people ask "What kind of dog is that?" and I tell them "A Chihuahua" then they ask if she's a mix. When I tell them no they argue with me! She's too big, and a weird color! She can't possibly be full Chihuahua. 

Heh. It does make you want to carry your papers!


----------

